# Yay for ps3 controller drivers for 64 bit win 7.



## D007 (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.motioninjoy.com/blog/show/8

Because they make me happy. 


and now I wait for the endless comments like
"why would you use a controller when a mouse is so much better"
and then I say, because i never have to readjust my hand position on a controller.
and then we'll all get drunk, beat each other up and get over it again..
ahh..

I love my ps3 controller..  

Also to bypass the Driver signature check, you can use a program called dseo13b.
Allows you to add the signature manually for unsigned drivers so you don't bsod or some other lame thing due to the invalid driver.


----------



## Chryonn (Mar 28, 2010)

"why would you use a controller when a mouse is so much better"


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 28, 2010)

personally i think it is awesome that there is support for console controllers on pc,how else are you going to play racing games on your pc..i love my xbox 360 controller


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 28, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> i love my xbox 360 controller



+1 to that.


----------



## D007 (Mar 28, 2010)

When I play l4d2 on an xbox controller it always has a very large deadzone.
Wish motionjoy could fix that.

oh btw they do have it for win7 64 as well.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 28, 2010)

Have you guys tried playing Assassin's creed with the keyboard? The controls are pretty fail, imo most third person action adventure works alot better with controllers.

I'm glad they finally fixed this.. but after so many years I've already solved this issue by buying a wired xbox 360 controller.. which in fact kicks so much ass!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 28, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Have you guys tried playing Assassin's creed with the keyboard? The controls are pretty fail, imo most third person action adventure works alot better with controllers.
> 
> I'm glad they finally fixed this.. but after so many years I've already solved this issue by buying a wired xbox 360 controller.. which in fact kicks so much ass!



you stated it wrong.

The correct version is:

Games designed for a console, work best with a consoles controller... even on PC.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Games designed for a console, work best with a consoles controller... even on PC.



QFT, a lot of ported games work best with game controllers.


----------



## D007 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yea pc gui tends to be mouse and keyboard driven.
Well particularly for games like the civilization, age of empires, and supreme commander types.
Really like impossible to play those with a controller.

If I have the choice though and it's practical I go with the ps3.
Deadzone is much smaller than the xbox and it has a much better sensitivity.
I'm speaking unbiased as a person who has used both.
The ps3 analog also moves easier and doesn't have that hard push back.
I just think it's a better designed controller.
but that's my opinion.


----------

